# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > آموزش: آموزش برنامه نویسی با اسمبلی 32 بیتی (MASM32)

## JaVa

*سلام و درود بر شما.

آموزش برنامه نویسی به زبان اسمبلی 32 بیتی که در 3 PDF تهیه شده است. فایل PDF اول مقدمه بر زبان اسمبلی 32 دارد و به معرفی CPU می پردازد. فایل PDF  دوم هم آموزش دستورات ابتدایی و متوسطه را می دهد و فایل سوم هم آموزش در سطح حرفه ای می پردازد.

فایل اول
فایل دوم
فایل سوم

موفق و سر بلند باشید*

----------

